# 9/11 Conspiracy.. Must Watch!



## ResTech (Sep 14, 2006)

With the five year anniversary of the 9/11 attacks passing, hopefully everyone has had plenty of time to collect themselves over the years since that day to formulate their own view and opinion of our governments actions. We have been lied to and as a result, many of our soldiers have paid the ultimate price in Iraq and Afganistan for the lies sold to and bought by the American people.

Dont believe everything you hear on the news or from our government officials. Anyone ever involved in politics knows politicians have their own agenda outside of doing whatz right and best for their constituents.

Questions need to be asked and for what its worth, a new investigation of all events surrounding 9/11. This video offers some very compelling evidence of a conspiracy by our government to inflict a long-term change in the thinking of all Americans as to attract support by this country for the inititive and agenda of our government. Without this new mindset and change in life since 9/11, our government would have had a very hard time selling its agenda to us. But they use 9/11 to play on our emotions as their stepping stone.

Watch and decide for yourself....

http://www.loosechange911.com/index_main.html


----------



## fyrdog (Sep 14, 2006)

I swore I wouldn't flame anyone on this site but you are worthy.

This website pisses me off and so do you for promoting it. If you think your government is such liars why don't move on and move out.


----------



## SwissEMT (Sep 14, 2006)

You disgust me. Get this off of this website. To think that you dared post that LooseChange on here still blows me away.

Yes, one needs to keep a global and wide perspective, but what you posted just there is utter fabrication and paranoia. 

FYAD.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 14, 2006)

This topic can be very sensitive to some of our members.  All I ask is that those who reply be careful of other's feelings.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 14, 2006)

wow....

As carlos Mencia would say "Dee Dee Dee" I have heard of some ridiculous things but if you havent noted the disclaimer at the beginning the creators firefighters ect dont support the views expressed...

this being said let me add to it from a Military Houshold that my Better half was HIGHLY pissed whn he watched a portion of that, the men that give their lives give their lives freely so some paranoid A**hole can spew BS because he was possibly rejected from the Military.. I dont support nor condone supporting that video, those that enlist know the risks and choose too to protect freedom of speech...

Now as for 9-11 I was one of the National Guardsmen there pulling bodies out and using canine to track survivors..and until YOU have seen it from a firsthand glance like Im sure others on this site Have I suggest you shut it and not post anymore crap like that again.....

do you not take into consideration the people or families that suffered and that have an aniiversary they DONT want to look up too? do you not think someone on here that lived it is not going to see that and go haywire? do you not think that SOME of us had to go to thrapy to clear the images from our minds and still have nightmares about people they couldnt save????

My Mother ventures this site quite often and God rest her when she sees that video and God Help you if she decides to say something I hope you can sleep easy knowing your supporting a claim that shouldnt be or shouldnt have been brought on this site

Some of us still havent collected ourselves and still have nightmares thanks for the reminder I wont sleep tonight..Pleasant dreams @$$hole....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 14, 2006)

fyrdog said:


> I swore I wouldn't flame anyone on this site but you are worthy.



Regardless of what you think of another's opinion, flaming someone here will only get you into trouble.



SwissEMT said:


> You disgust me. Get this off of this website.



While you and I don't agree with ResTech's viewpoint on this, he does have the right to express them within the forum guidelines.  It is not your responsibility to determine what is appropriate here, because that is the function of our Community Leaders.  Telling someone to leave here because you don't agree with them falls into this category.



Chimpie said:


> This topic can be very sensitive to some of our members.  All I ask is that those who reply be careful of other's feelings.




Yes, we are.  I almost deleted this thread but decided not to because I felt that our members could discuss this in a reasonable and intelligent manner, being respectful of everyone here.  If that is the case, the thread will be left open.

However, as anyone that's been around here for any length of time knows, the Community Leaders have ZERO TOLERANCE for personal attacks or flaming, and will take immediate and aggressive action to stop it.  Keep it clean.  Keep it civil.  Keep it respectful.


----------



## SwissEMT (Sep 14, 2006)

Apologies for the first post, it was made in anger and was out of line, that I will acknowledge.

This thread itself reeks of disrespect. Disrespect for those who lost their lives that day as well as those who have paid the ultimate price overseas to keep an event like this from happening again. I share many close friends within the military community and public service and the statements made in these types of videos make my blood boil as I'm sure they do for many of you.

"Dissent is what created this country" though a true statement has it's LIMITS. 
There are many going around with their horns blaring about conspiracy who are simply being uneducated sheep for some far left movement. 
I am a liberal/moderate, I share much skepticism regarding our foreign policy, especially the foreign policy which the united states has had towards the middle east over the last 30 years or so. That being said, I know the LIMITS which Restech clearly has lost of notion of. 
The Loose Change Video has a simple tactic, which is to take advantage of many people's doubts surrounding the Iraq war and carrying them over to a terrorist attack carried out independantly. Using "Quote Mining" and irrelevant sources to try to build some sort of case which many welcome to take as fact. The reason for the popularity of this movie and why you're so convinced Restech is the simply fact that people become so biased to one side that your index of suspicion is WAY off balance.
One needs to have a wider, global picture in order to make any valid statements regarding the events which have unfurled in the last 5 years. Educated yourself and instead of telling US to rethink how we see our our government, how about you RETHINK how you handle information given to you. Right now you're sucking up conspiracy theories harder than a thai "urban intimacy consultant".


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow.. it should had been called "loose screws", instead of loose change. So sick and tired of sophomore to grad liberal filmmakers attempting to be another Michael Moore.

I was heavily involved with FBI, CDC and many other governmental agencies for long period of time for OKC bombing. I was unfortunately was Assistant Director of State Trauma Systems Division at that time. We too heard and seen conspiracy theory and so called "plots". All from building pieces and parts of hear say and bits and parts of documents. 

Still now, there are still those that make outlandish claims, that the Government purposely "caused the bombing".. now, really why?

The same as the WTC.. with all the pay out to families, victims, business loss etc.. Would it not had been more simple to give the "extra cash" to these business instead of  doing such destruction. There are under the table deals and tax right offs all the time. Again, something as to be more than what was done or seen.. Shame, those with such vivid imagination does not have more of a life, and actually start using and placing that education on something worth while... Think of how many PSA' s could had been done with that film instead of this trash...

R/r 911


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm sure that i won't be one of the people who believes what the movie has to offer, but i do like to keep up on what the other half are thinking. however, i can't seem to watch this movie. how are you guys able to see it, or have you seen it before? this link doesn't lead me to anything that lets me successfully watch it. help?


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 15, 2006)

*oh man.*

Google for "Screw loose change" 

That entire movie has been ripped to tiny shreds. I've watched both of them, and aside from being offended by the idiot wannabe filmmaker and his arrogant, conceited attitude, I was really disappointed by his fact finding. Or, should I say, lack of facts. It's conspiracy theorist trash at its very worst. 

For a group of people that want to be called "truth activists" they really are full of misinformation and lies.


----------



## Jon (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow.

Holy Cow.

The emotion, drama... Gee... We haven't seen this, well, ever.

Hot-button issue, anyone?

OK... I've looked at some of the websites real quickly just now... I don't know... I would want to see the movie before I say it is total BS... but it reeks of conspiracy theory.

Jon


----------



## SwissEMT (Sep 15, 2006)

Jon said:


> but it reeks of conspiracy theory.
> 
> Jon



You have no idea....
Drones n' shizzle h34r:


----------



## Jon (Sep 15, 2006)

I've heard some of it... like how flight 93 was shot down, etc...

Beyond Snopes.com, I trust nothing online


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 15, 2006)

(Me singing loudly)

O say, can you see, by the dawn's early light,
What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming?
Whose broad stripes and bright stars, through the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming!
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there:
O say, does that star-spangled banner yet wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?

On the shore, dimly seen thro' the mist of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep.
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected, now shines on the stream
'Tis the star-spangled banner. Oh! long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!

And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion
A home and a country should leave us no more?
Their blood has washed out their foul footstep's pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight, or the gloom of the grave,
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

Oh! thus be it ever, when freemen shall stand
Between their loved homes and the war's desolation,
Blest with vict'ry and peace, may the Heav'n - rescued land
Praise the Pow'r that hath made and preserved us a nation.
Then conquer we must, for our cause is just,
And this be our motto--"In God is our trust."
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

:usa:


----------



## DT4EMS (Sep 15, 2006)

Glenn Beck on CNN was just debunking a bunch of the conspiracy crap the other day................


I watched a special not too long ago on why some people wil fall into a conspiracy theory.............

It was on Lee Harvey Oswald. When we look at our great country, we find it so hard to believe a nobody like him could kill the most powerful man in the world.

So with that comes dounbt, then somehow we say .... it must have been a conspiracy.

9/11 has a lot of the same feelings tied to it. People are passionate about this subject. I just have a hard time believing there was a conspiracy (on the part of the USA) to do 9/11.


----------



## ResTech (Sep 16, 2006)

To preface...

The reason this was posted was to spark thought and give attention to other information out there surrounding 9/11 that is different then what is engrained in our minds by the mainstream. I know nobody on here knows me personally cause if they did they would maybe understand my truely objective, curious, and fact finding nature. I am not a conformist that goes along with mainstream societal views just because it is the majority and commonly accepted thing to do. I say screw that. To each is their own and I believe in individuality to its purest form.  And my view and my post here is my individuality being expressed which I know is not well accepted and that is ok. Cause if we all played follow the leader and never challanged anything our society would be so regressive.

Now to address the superheated replys....

First, I am not gonna begin to try to persuade anyones opinion on this issue as that was never my intention. Everyone has the right to believe and express their opinion as strongly as I do and I respect that. I do have to say however that I am disappointed at some of the personal attacks made but I am open enough to understand the sensitive nature and feelings ppl reside with as a reason for such post.

It is my impression that ppl are not accepting of this video because they are clouded by their own personal experience and emotions from 9/11. And I think it is ignorant to totally discredit and blow off the information contained in the video. Im in no way saying one has to totally believe or accept it, but at least analyze the information and know whats on both sides of the fence. That is the whole point to all of this. 

I am totally supportive of all our troops overseas. They are doing their job as ordered and do a great and awesome job!. I am angered that they are losing their lives for a war that was fabricated on lies and false intelligence. Saddam Husein was not the great threat to the US. We been in Iraq how long now? Where are these weapons of mass destruction that we were in such imminent danger from? Yeah it sucks Saddam treated his ppl with the inhumane and cruel treatment he did but we are not the worlds police force. And if were gonna do something, we need to have FACTS, not fabrications and LIES as the basis for going to war.

The majority of support for the current war was conjured from emotions from 9/11. What would everyones view or support position be if we were presented with the prospect of going to war with Iraq pre-9/11? Not as great I know that. We have so many military resources committed in Iraq and Afganistan and we now have a real threat looming in Iran and North Korea. 

Im starting to stray off the original point of my post so I should stop here. Just to clarify one more time, I do support our troops, I feel horrible for the ppl who died on 9/11 and the survivors and families of those lost. And I am not saying that I totally agree with everything in the loosechange video, although I do agree with some of it and I think our government used 9/11 to play all of us.

Take it how you want. That is one of the great things about living in the democracy that we do. All I ask is that you refrain from personal comments.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 16, 2006)

ResTech said:


> It is my impression that ppl are not accepting of this video because they are clouded by their own personal experience and emotions from 9/11. And I think it is ignorant to totally discredit and blow off the information contained in the video.



Well, the biggest problem that I saw was that the video was totally full of crap. Factual errors, poor research, and blatant misinformation everywhere.

Thinking that the current Iraq situation is a mess is one thing. Lots of people think that it's a mess and things could be a lot different. But there's a huge difference between not agreeing with the Bush administration on the handling of Afghanistan & Iraq and putting faith in a video by some extreme left winger that was ditching high school classes to smoke pot on 9/11. Some people carry their dislike for Bush *way* too far, and this guy and his friends are definitely among those people.

The turkeys that made this movie have also backpeddled a bit. The website says "Also, take nothing we say at face value." But the problem is that people are doing just that. There's already been an investigation, but these conspiracy theorists refuse to accept the facts that were presented to them because they insist that there's some huge evil conspiracy that Bush himself came up with.

Either way, I think that this video is doing nothing but stirring up bad blood on both sides of the fence and isn't helping anything. It's probably a subject that we forum citizens should tread lightly with because it does produce heated emotions, and that's not what we're here for.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 16, 2006)

ResTech said:


> To preface...
> 
> The reason this was posted was to spark thought and give attention to other information out there surrounding 9/11 that is different then what is engrained in our minds by the mainstream. I know nobody on here knows me personally cause if they did they would maybe understand my truely objective, curious, and fact finding nature. I am not a conformist that goes along with mainstream societal views just because it is the majority and commonly accepted thing to do. I say screw that. To each is their own and I believe in individuality to its purest form.  And my view and my post here is my individuality being expressed which I know is not well accepted and that is ok. Cause if we all played follow the leader and never challanged anything our society would be so regressive.
> 
> ...



This is all well and good... but to spark interest and give attention to OTHER thoughts surrounding... We are all well aware of the conspirortists theory as long as there has been man there has been conspiracy....but you placed it on a sight and are trying to justify you being right through statements on YOUR feelings for the war when you realized that it was a touchy subject that offended people....(Please make note this isnt a personal attack But if we are to "Discuss" I feel both sides of the fence should be heard...)

Individuality is NOT being expressed when you state your support of a consiratists theory... if you support it to an extent it isnt being an individual its still following... For example the man that stated "the sky is green" followed individuality for the fact that the guys statement meant that he wasnt supporting that someone else said the sky was blue when it could be any color...basically "Just because someone says it isnt doesnt mean its not"

My intake is that Reality is real only to the one that perceives it....everyone is entitled to their rights of opinion but bringing this video on this sight with people that have dealt with 9-11 is the same concept as hacking up a cow in India....or ating a hamburger in a Vegan resturaunt.... its somthing that you KNEW would cause crontroversy... touchy feelings...and outbursts as well as anger and dispute its like poking a rattlesnake with a stick...your GOING to get bit....

The USA plays the Big Brother ie Vietnam for example... or Korea.... but the USA has this thing with "Oh no lil Islam is in trouble lets go rescue it" why? because AMERICANS believe that every country should be a Free Country because Americans cant stand to see Human suffering or discontent.... Because Americans are proud civilization that wants others to better ... besides think about it.... when that country loses 3rd world status wouldnt you want their support???Each American that has died in the namesake of America knew it was a risk and knew it was a risk they were willing to take...

you think its ignorant to blow off the information contained in a video and you think that we are angered because of personal experiances?? Damn right I am! I was there YOU were not... Now the whole "I think" and "Information credited" oh yeah your reeeeeeeeeeally marching to a beat of a different drum arent you? Ummm no, your not you fall right in there with the lot of them...my say to you? dont always believe what you see on TV or Internet... Please tell me as a youth you didnt run around clicking your heels together with "theres no place like home".... the media tends to ruin 90percent of the going ons....anyway.....they like to twist words being said....

Loosechange as many said on here is made by some paranoid mary jane addicted youths that had nothing better to do then spnd hours with a cricle jerk and a bottle of sauve lotion and in the middle of it Im sure one guy shot himself in the eye and came up with the brainstorm "Lets make a name for ourselves"..This being stated do you know HOW easy it is to make that video appear as it did? to twist words to add words ??with the right equipment you can take noise and mimic it, you can mend words together to form sentences and you can alter images.... Enough said


----------



## Guardian (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, I can't help myself, I'm going to have to jump into this one.  I love a good conspiracy theory.  One of my favorite psych regulars and I have long discussions about every thing from illuminati to the bilderburg group.  The loose change video takes the cake.  Not even my psych pts will fall for this one.  People are lazy and want other people to think for them.  People, please exercise your minds a little bit.  Dust off the old common sense and use it every once in a while.  This is getting ridiculous.....


----------



## Medic38572 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> Wow.. it should had been called "loose screws", instead of loose change. So sick and tired of sophomore to grad liberal filmmakers attempting to be another Michael Moore.
> 
> I was heavily involved with FBI, CDC and many other governmental agencies for long period of time for OKC bombing. I was unfortunately was Assistant Director of State Trauma Systems Division at that time. We too heard and seen conspiracy theory and so called "plots". All from building pieces and parts of hear say and bits and parts of documents.
> 
> ...




Then you would know of tiffany bible the first paramedic on the scene at oklahoma bombing who testified under oath and in court documents that when she arrived on scene as the first unit that ATF was already dressed in bomb gear!!! 5 minutes after the call she arrived! It takes almost 30 minutes for them to put on the bomb gear! When she asked an unnamed ATF officer if any of his guys were in there she was told no we were paged not to come in in the morning! A sworn statement from Tiffany BIble!! Only one ATF officer died in the blast he didnt get the page! Many of you people are experts at what you do in the fire dept! Tell me then why the oklahoma bomb blast blew out one side of the murray fed building! Blew it out in the road!! On top of a homemade fertilizer bomb! Yea right! But you have 2 planes flieing a few hundred miles an hr in to 2 of the tallest buildings in the country and they hardly swayed! But instead pancaked down bom bom bom bom bom tell me how that happens? Watch the video with an open mind! Im being serious! Flame me if you like Ive got big broad shoulders. But I have an open mind! 


My thoughts on the HEROS of the WTC! It was a very sad day and many friends, brothers sisters fathers uncles aunts moms and dads died that day!
They are truly hero's and will live forever in our minds thoughts there familys in our prayers! But something wrong happened that day! Something bad! I can go deeper into this I have studyed much about it! But I can see that most of you cant wont or maybe except reality!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 17, 2006)

Medic38572 said:


> But I have an open mind!
> 
> 
> My thoughts on the HEROS of the WTC! It was a very sad day and many friends, brothers sisters fathers uncles aunts moms and dads died that day!
> They are truly hero's and will live forever in our minds thoughts there familys in our prayers! But something wrong happened that day! Something bad! I can go deeper into this I have studyed much about it! But I can see that most of you cant wont or maybe except reality!



wont except reality..... I was there Buddy and Im sure a few others were too... call it a closed mind for not agreeing with the video.....

The towers were built to sustain hurricane winds, and an extended amount of force...They even replayed it, the reason that they came crashing down was because of the angle...Now this being said you take a plane LOADED with Fuel.... it hits the side of building the fuel IS going to explode causing fire, causing the roof to crumble cause and effect

you want sworn testimony I was there... it was the Heat that caused it to crumble it made the metal supports pliable and one after another came down...once one floor went the others..the buildings STILL have a certain rigidity to them even if they sway....Once the fuel on the planes went and the building was engulfed in flames it was a matter of time until the rest followed...THAT is  why they "Pancakd down" thy swayed up until the Fuel went after that........

if you researched it so much you would have known the cause and effect


----------



## Medic38572 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have much to write I will post it in a few days!


----------



## MMiz (Sep 17, 2006)

I am surprised by many of these posts.

I don't believe in some grand plot, but I like to see people challenging the norm.  I think we're far too quick to believe what he hear and read.  Again, I don't think there is a 9/11 conspiracy, but I am tired of people accepting news reports, television, and TV and absolute truth.


----------



## islandgal (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi all-  

I am new to this forum and was intrigued by this thread.  I am not one to just believe what is said in the news or feel if you don't ,you are somehow not supportive of our troops or government.  What is great about our country is we can question and inquire to get the facts, and fight to change what we feel is unjust.  I believe there were a lot of f***ups that happened that day and leading up to that day and that of course officials will try to cover their butts.

This is somewhat off topic but I felt this was interesting and revealing as to how our government is taking care of those who were taking care of others while George B was reading a story to school kids about a goat.....

September 11, 2006 

By Ken Schram 


SEATTLE - They were there to honor the dead. 

But they don't seem to give a damn for the living, many of whom may also be dying. 

There was a whole host of hypocritical politicians gathered in New York to mark the 5th anniversary of 9/11. 

It was a stunning display of callous indifference to the men and women once hailed as heroes. 

Last week a definitive medical study told it all. 

It found that 70 percent of the emergency workers at Ground Zero five years ago have developed new, or worsening, respiratory problems from breathing the highly toxic air. 

Read the Rest Here


----------



## Firechic (Sep 17, 2006)

> while George B was reading a story to school kids about a goat.....



Many people were doing other things on the morning of 9/11. So what?, Bush was reading a story until he heard the news.

It is my understanding from reading various articles in newspapers from around the NY area that Gov. Pataki has passed legislation for 9/11 workers to receive benefits related to medical problems form working at Ground Zero.
NYC Mayor Bloomberg is the one using some of the 1 billion $$ received from the feds to fight the sick first responders. So, it seems the politician to crucify would be Bloomberg.


> not a single Ground Zero worker has been compensated.


I'm just curious, could you cite your source please?
Thanks!


----------



## islandgal (Sep 17, 2006)

Sure Firechick-

http://www.komotv.com/news/story.asp?ID=45410

Regarding your comment that many others were doing things when the planes hit (which has no relevance whatsoever) I will address it.  For the leader of country to just sit there in a classroom when the first plane hit- well, understandable.  We all know about terrible accidents and no need to fly off in a panic.  But after hearing the second plane hit, he remains sitting there for over 5 minutes (it is on video as this was a major press story/photo op for the president), and even picks up a book.  Sorry, this is his job.  The country in under attack our leader just sits there?  Maybe he wanted to see how the story ends.
I don't know about you but if the pager goes off I can't just sit there and finish my latte.  I might bring it, but I won't keep sitting there.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm actually going to vote that we deep six this thread. Why? Well, there are things that we can all agree to disagree on. Religion & politics are the two biggies that we generally avoid at work because they bring up heated emotions on both sides of the fence and we say things that we normally wouldn't. 

I vote that we just remember those that we have lost and work to prevent it from happening again. Sound like a reasonable compromise?


----------



## islandgal (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, sounds reasonable to me


----------



## Firechic (Sep 18, 2006)

I vote to drop it also because normally I'd respond to the previous post.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 19, 2006)

Medic38572 said:


> Then you would know of tiffany bible the first paramedic on the scene at Oklahoma bombing who testified under oath and in court documents that when she arrived on scene as the first unit that ATF was already dressed in bomb gear!!! 5 minutes after the call she arrived! It takes almost 30 minutes for them to put on the bomb gear! When she asked an unnamed ATF officer if any of his guys were in there she was told no we were paged not to come in in the morning! A sworn statement from Tiffany Bible!! Only one ATF officer died in the blast he didnt get the page! Many of you people are experts at what you do in the fire dept! Tell me then why the oklahoma bomb blast blew out one side of the murray fed building! Blew it out in the road!! On top of a homemade fertilizer bomb! Yea right! But you have 2 planes flieing a few hundred miles an hr in to 2 of the tallest buildings in the country and they hardly swayed! But instead pancaked down bom bom bom bom bom tell me how that happens? Watch the video with an open mind! Im being serious! Flame me if you like Ive got big broad shoulders. But I have an open mind!



You may have an open mind, but ignorant and mis-informed on facts. Of course conspiracy theorist did not publish the "rest of the story". 

First, Tiffany is a very close and personal friend of mind, as well I was her EMT instructor as she claims...." I am her mentor".. not, my words .. hers. 
So, what she believes is what she believes.. as well, I do know whom and what really occurred as well. 

Like those who spoke on being there on 9/11 tragedy. I logged in there 12 minutes after occurrence of the Murrah bombing.. In fact before most EMS units responded. I do know whom was there first... and whom was not. As well I personally cared for ATF agents.. so there goes that theory..In fact, I was very surprised on how many agents that was there, and since there was a training exercise (yes, they do have them scheduled) there was not many field agents. I assisted in pulling out remains of those at the ATF office as well as a friend of mine sister remains in that office. Again, those who want to "build up" conspiracy theories have a vivd imigination and cannot take things as they really were. While there at it they can also purchase the "National Sun".. I believe they posted they found "big foot and a two headed alien"... surely, the government hid that from us too. Now,do you really think that some major networks would not "have found" a cover up in lieu of some students and amateurs, that made an internet film? Some credibly, huh? 

p.s. I am not fire. I was the Associate Director of the Trauma Systems Division for the State of Oklahoma. Part of my duties, was to design a formal EMS plan, including disaster services. I was there... and unfortunately, I was there too long. It has taken a tole on me, my family and many others , emotionally and physically like my fellow rescue brothers in NYC and the other tragedy areas that occurred that day 9/11. 

I agree to lock this thread.. poor misinformation has been brought out. It has proved one thing, don't believe everything you read or see...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2006)

First of all, I've worked in every level (federal, state, and local) of government and this I know to be a fundamental truth of the universe.

"_*Our government can't keep a secret to save it's ***.*_"

There are too many people that want credit for their actions to let anything remain a secret for long, and our mainstream media (as much as I dislike them) is very good at uncovering this type of conspiracy.  

As far as locking this thread goes, if everyone would stop replying to it to ask that it be closed, the thread would drop off the list and disappear.  I'm hesitant to close it because with the exception of the first round of emotional responses, everyone has conducted themselves very well.


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow.

Ok. What about Area 51, or any of the other "secret goverment sites." To some extent, there are some folks in military units that "don't exist" Delta force, Seal team 6, etc....


----------



## Guardian (Sep 19, 2006)

Jon said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ok. What about Area 51, or any of the other "secret goverment sites." To some extent, there are some folks in military units that "don't exist" Delta force, Seal team 6, etc....



Yea, Richard Marcinko is the man.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 19, 2006)

Jon said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ok. What about Area 51, or any of the other "secret goverment sites." To some extent, there are some folks in military units that "don't exist" Delta force, Seal team 6, etc....




Don't forget THE A-TEAM!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jon said:


> Ok. What about Area 51, or any of the other "secret goverment sites." To some extent, there are some folks in military units that "don't exist" Delta force, Seal team 6, etc....



My point exactly...if our government could keep a secret, do you think we would even know about these things at all?  It's an axiom of security operations that the more people that know about something, the chance that someone else will find out increases exponentially.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 31, 2007)

This is an old thread but I can not help myself.  Loose Change has had several changes. Why? Because once they get debunked they come up with new "questions" to ask despite that they have been answered numerous times. 

THe 9/11 truth movement a.k.a. the conspiracy movement demands a new investigation. Since they suspect the government of plotting 9/11, who exactly is supposed to conduct this investigation? If the government relents and reinvestigate 9/11 and come to the conclusion that 19 Al Qeida trained terrorists did it, the truther will demand yet another investigation until on blames the US government and the Neo Cons.  But hey, the truth movement is "just asking questions"

EVERY 9/11 CONSPIRACY THEORY HAS BEEN DEBUNKED! Every single one.  

CT theorist often point to World Trade Center #7 as being proof of a controlled demolition often denying the building had been damaged. FDNY and NYPD both clain the building was extensively damaged by falling debris of the North Tower.  WTC#7 had burned for several hours with the fires being unfought. They claim Larry SIlverstein admitted it because in a documentary the FDNY called him and Silverstein said to "pull it" and the firefighter evacuated the building and they watched the building collpase. So its the lease holder and the FDNY behind the 9/11 attacks?  

Dozens of witnesses saw a 757 hit the Pentagon. No one saw a missle or military plane crash into the Pentagon.  DNA of people on the 757 were found along with pieces of the exact missing 757. 

The planes in NYC were witnessed by hundred of thousands if not millions live and in person.  The rest watched the 2nd plane hit on tv with dozens of amateurs having caught it on camcorders.  The first plane was videotaped and released on 9/12.   

The James Randi Education Foundation forums have debunked all theories of conspiracy.  Speak with Gravy/Mark Roberts and along with others will anwser any and all questions.  They have set up resources to help debunk these idiot truthers.

http://forums.randi.org/


----------



## jmaccauley (Feb 1, 2007)

Just remember...you can't spell conspiracy without a con...


----------

